# The Carlsbad Inn is well-managed.



## skimble (Aug 9, 2012)

Kudos to the Carlsbad Inn; they keep getting better and better.    
I've been going there for over 20 years now, and management of the property keeps getting better.  Our dues are low compared to most other coastal gold crown resorts.  They keep reserve funds for refurbishments and long term maintenance.  When there's a leak, the money is there to fix it.  When they replace the roof, the money will be there.  
And the property looks FAR better today than it ever did.
Yesterday, I went there for day-use, and I was impressed.  Typically, the lawn is a little worn by this time in summer; it wasn't.  Typically, the flower beds are looking a little torn up by this time in summer; they weren't.  Typically, there are a lot of people in the pool and on the grounds--people who don't own, who aren't staying there, extended family/friend guests, etc.  That wasn't the case.  
When we checked in for day-use, we were given a wrist band; they checked my ID.  They even physically put the wrist band on each family member.  And, security was moving around checking.  The number of people using lawn chairs, in the jacuzzi, and in the pool was reasonable, not overcrowded because of the wrist bands.  
The fire pits, the water fountains, the new lawn furniture, the new trees, the new plexi-glass (all over the property-- and CLEAN) make for a clear, unobstructed view of the ocean.  The flowers were vibrant and colorful.  I cannot explain all the things management has done to give the place such a nice, decadent feeling--it just feels nice there.  
I'm proud to own there!  I really feel like the things management has been doing over the years to improve and maintain the property keep my exchange value high, my resale value high-- my timeshare investment there truly is an investment.  
The Carlsbad Inn is what a timeshare investment should look like.


----------



## presley (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree.  I stayed there a few months ago on an exchange and was very impressed with the way things were run.  I could tell that the really want people to have a great time while staying there.


----------



## Quimby4 (Aug 10, 2012)

skimble said:


> Kudos to the Carlsbad Inn; they keep getting better and better.
> I've been going there for over 20 years now, and management of the property keeps getting better.  Our dues are low compared to most other coastal gold crown resorts.  They keep reserve funds for refurbishments and long term maintenance.  When there's a leak, the money is there to fix it.  When they replace the roof, the money will be there.
> And the property looks FAR better today than it ever did.
> Yesterday, I went there for day-use, and I was impressed.  Typically, the lawn is a little worn by this time in summer; it wasn't.  Typically, the flower beds are looking a little torn up by this time in summer; they weren't.  Typically, there are a lot of people in the pool and on the grounds--people who don't own, who aren't staying there, extended family/friend guests, etc.  That wasn't the case.
> ...



You should have been there this past Saturday and Sunday...It was a madhouse...tons of "guests", the lawn was filled, holding tables and chairs, the pool and spa were filled.  I think the number of guests should be limited for each room, to 2-4 people.  Large groups of 20+, many who were not staying at the resort.  We stayed for 3 nights and could never get a seat at the firepits, people would leave their stuff on the chairs and go in the pool go to their room, then come back.

A plus was that security is very aware of the "locals" who have figured out how to use the resort.  We had one lady join our morning breakfast orientation, who was a local, making up stories, then tried to get food, and Kelly told her the food was only for registered guests.
Also, my cousin was swimming laps in the pool and his stop watch disappeared, he notified security and they tracked down the local who was swimming in the pool and trying to walk off property with it. Very good security staff!

 I feel like CBInn has lost some of it's charm.  We have come the same week for the past 3 years, and this years experience was definitely different.  Thinking we may go back to staying at GPP or SP, just to avoid the chaos...or we will avoid the weekends all together.


----------



## klpca (Aug 10, 2012)

I wonder if any of the "locals" are local owners using their day use privileges? I agree with you, it's not fun when the facilities are overcrowded.


----------



## Steve (Aug 13, 2012)

How can you swim laps in the pool at Carlsbad Inn?  It is a nice resort, but the tiny swimming pool is a bummer considering it is a beach resort.  Still, the grounds are beautiful, and the location can't be beat in Carlsbad.

Steve


----------



## lease1 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Carlsbad Inn*

I have traded into the Carlsbad Inn and thought it was tremendous! We had a great time and could walk to almost anything. My rental car hardly ever moved as we walked to just about everything and took the Coaster for all other excursions. We also won a free tour of the Midway at the orientation meeting!! Took the Coaster into San Diego!


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 21, 2012)

I own at the Carlsbad Inn and I believe it is the best all around resort on the California coast. The rooms are nice, the grounds are nice, the beach is only a few steps away, they loan you all the beach equipment you'll need including boogie boards for the kids.  They also loan out bicycles so you can cruise the town. The town is right outside the resort with many restaurants within easy walking distance.  After the owners annual meeting this last June they had a steak Bar-b-Que for all the owners.  It also has a very reasonable MF for a beach resort.  




Steve said:


> How can you swim laps in the pool at Carlsbad Inn?  It is a nice resort, but the tiny swimming pool is a bummer considering it is a beach resort.



Steve, the beach is only a few feet away....try the ocean.


----------



## Barbeque (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree with Skimble.  Randy (The General Manager has been at Carlsbad Inn for many years).  The resort is well run.  I asked and there is a newer facilities manager there that has a lot of experience with turf and it shows. 
The upgrades in the rooms and the common areas are great.  Nice firepits plus they opened up the view from the green area to see the ocean.  
Another side note I was able to meet Skimble on the green during the Welcome party when we were there a couple of weeks ago.  You never know who you might meet on vacation.  We had an enjoyable chat about Carlsbad Inn and timeshares. The Carlsbad Inn always has a couple of days of a party with music on the green per week and it is enjoyable.  One of the groups said they have been playing there for 24 years.  The Johnson Brothers, they are always good. Their claim to fame is they said they used to open for the Righteous Bros.   At the start of the week they had one guy with a guitar that sang too that was also good.  We always enjoy going to the Carlsbad Inn.  
They hire good people and train them well; The staff all work very hard to ensure you have a good vacation.


----------

